# Your first time - bow chicka bow wow.



## Tannonclaw (Jan 25, 2009)

So, I was talking to one of my dutch friends about fursuits the other night, and a thought popped into my head.

I'm sure this has probably come up quite a few times in this forum, but I want to know- how did you feel the first time you wore your suit out to a convention? 
Were you nervous, shy, excited? 
When you're wearing the suit, are you smiling under that head, or looking nervous, biting your tongue?

How did people react to you at a convention with your suit on? Did you feel more confident going up to strangers- do fursuiters put out alot more effort to meet other fursuiters when they see them?


Sorry if this is a repeat of anything- I'm beginning to wonder if I should start investing. Thanks!


----------



## mrfoxboy (Jan 27, 2009)

I'll have to see, but i'm mighty excited, my first wearing will be whenI'm doing the DJing for the Prom. Sadly, I can't afford a full fursuit at the moment  , so it'll be ears and a tail for me but in the summer, I'll have enough for a full one!


----------



## Kittiara (Jan 27, 2009)

I am also curious to know people's experiences; I have never suited, but it looks like a ridiculous amount of fun and I have always enjoyed acting and taking on another character's personality and mannerisms.

Question of my own: Do you think it's easier to act the part of a character when you're in a fursuit and are completely covered by that other persona?  How naturally does that come to you? :3


----------



## WolfTailz (Jan 27, 2009)

Kittiara said:


> I am also curious to know people's experiences; I have never suited, but it looks like a ridiculous amount of fun and I have always enjoyed acting and taking on another character's personality and mannerisms.
> 
> Question of my own: Do you think it's easier to act the part of a character when you're in a fursuit and are completely covered by that other persona?  How naturally does that come to you? :3




I also wonder this. I dont think it would be too hard although i am in my schools drama club and i am used to playing a character...

Also I have a pretty stupid question... Do people in fursuits still talk to eachother? Every video i have seen is completely silent and communicate with gestures...


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 27, 2009)

Hmm....my first time...I don't want to talk about that. My second time is more like my first time which was at AC. Meaning that is what really counted to me as my first time suiting.

That was as a short little maned wolf in raver pants. The best way to explain it is to relate it to my first time going before an audience with the Sea Scholar Group that I ran around with for two summers.

I mean so much time was put into planning, making the props, learning your lines, learning how to act on stage, project your voice, make eye contact when necessary, to be able to get in and out of the different costumes within good time so you can pop back out at the exact appropriate time.

So when you go on that stage you have this feeling...why am I, at this age, going out to play pretend? How will they judge me? Will I do a good job? Will I mess up? Will I forget my lines, will the props hold up..ect.

The moment I got on stage and got into character for the audience I cut lose completely leaving certain things in my mind in order to have fun. Since I was around kids they had a blast...they loved it. They even remembered me a full year after the play...as their favorite one.

It is a bit like that, or was like that for me. I was anxious...would people not like my costume? Did I do a good enough job? Will it hold up? Will there be a really bad malfunction at the wrong time? ect....

But when I get out there, and I see the reactions, and I see how there is this huge friendly atmosphere towards suiters, and seeing all the other suiters...I cut loose. I had fun...and got in character. To me it was just like being back on stage again...and so behind that mask I was smiling, and happy. That is how it was for me.


----------



## xxscenesterfur (Jan 27, 2009)

I JUST finished my fursuit!  

I cannot WAIT to wear it to a convention!!

I am a very nervous person, so I'll be happy and excited and nervous all at the same time.  :O

Eep!  One thing I'm worrying about is how I'll use the bathroom... XD  I'm sure it'll be fine, just a little bit awkward.   Haha.  Maybe that was a bit off topic, Idk!


----------

